# New Aster 9F (from newsletter)



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Aster has posted a newsletter in Japanese on their website:

http://www.asterhobby.co.jp/pdf/32.pdf

The last item listed refers to the new 9F they are doing with Accucraft. The pricing is:

KIT 550,000 = $5,000*
RTR Factory (Accucraft Built) 660,000 = $6,000*
RTR Aster Japan Built 810,000 = $7,400*

*USD is on a weakening trend so prices are likely to increase relatively.

A translation (Google, plus a little language skill) of the 9F related paragraph reads:

"Regarding the KIT, it was decided that it will be significantly lower than the price of the former 9F Evening Star. [Question: what was the former 9F pricing?] Please note that there is a price difference between finished products (RTR) from China Accucraft assembly vs. reservation only with Aster, which will be assembled in Japan and built-to-order. (Deposit required.) 100 total units will be produced. We will accept reservations from now."

I wish Aster (and Aster USA and Aster UK) success as they get rolling on a new business model. I think it is a great move that they picked a proven design for their first partnership with Accucraft.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard,
Thanks for the info. I heard at Sacramento that the first joint-venture locomotive was in the works, and was told only that it was a repeat of a very popular one. The 9F was one of my guesses. It should sell well.

Steve


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear All

A few years ago I discussed with Andrew that we will make our parts in China to minimize manufacturing cost.
This model is first Aster model made in China.
However, we regret to say that this model is not 100% made in China. 

At the beginning, we expected to release this model by last November.
Because our pilot model was acceptable and we already finished to make the drawings for production version.

However it took us about one year to complete all works.
We didn't notice that there were big differences of live model between Aster and other manufacturers.
Almost one year has passed to solve such problems.

However we could get a good result from this collaboration since we could reduce our retail price
though some important parts are made in Japan (Yokohama)(So we cannot say 100% made in China) and minimize development cost to cover such a remarkable delay.

I think that we could realize our plan scheme which I discussed with Andrew a few years ago.

I believe that Accucraft will be able to improve the quality of their models to reach almost same level of Aster by continuing to make Aster models.
Consequently we will be able to expand the difference of quality in comparison with other manufacturers' models.
I think that we will release this model by creating a good relationship like family between Bing san of Accucraft and me.
I want to renew our appreciation for Bing san's cooperation. 

Fujii,
PS
And we also say "ARIGATOU!" to TRS, Hans, And all Live steamers to meet at Sacramento.
PS2
Price for you might be different from price in Japanese. Please wait the announce from Accucraft and our distributors.
And this price is only for Japanese reservation customers. After released price in Japan will be raised.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

According to an advert in the G1MRA Journal Evening Star was UK£3250 for the kit and UK£3750 for the built version. The black double chimney version was only available as a kit and was UK£3150.

In August 2013 I paid UK£4500 for an unsteamed Evening Star.

It would be nice to think that the collaboration between these two company`s can bring the overall quality of their output up to the quality we expected from Aster.

DougieL


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Just today we have tested 1st collaboration model between Asterhobby and Accucraft.
All parts are procured from Japan and China. 
But we could finish Air test with conventional Aster performance.
Check the exhaust sound!　
Soon to be released.


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the milestone. Looks great! I didn't realize the 9F was a piston valve engine. Keep the updates coming...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, enjoying the updates.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

This is very important to the hobby and I congratulate Bing and Fujii-san for their efforts to make the collaboration work.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

This is indeed a very important milestone in the continuation of the hobby. I hope Bing and Fuji san all the best.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you for your warm message. 
But Sorry for our owner of 9F Evening Star.
Because we have added some improvements on details of our new 9F to use conventional Accucraft skills.
So some appealing parts do not have compatibility.
Sorry I do not know how to insert photos on this page without using Link.
I can't show you what is difference in visible..Sorry..


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear all

We have received rest of all final pilot parts from the factory of Accucraft in China on this Monday morning.
We have found some collections from them. Especially, we have felt color of red buffer beam might be too red.
But this morning we can do the test as attached.



This time, we (Aster and Accucraft) have decided to change new subcontractor(Vendor) about some precision sheet metal parts.
If you have assembly experience of Evening star, you will be able to catch the difference about new collaborated 9F.
IMPROVED version will be coming soon!


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Fujii-san . . . 

It is very nice that you are sharing this level of development detail with the community.

Best of luck with the new entry into the marketplace!

~ Joe


----------



## andybriggs (Oct 27, 2017)

Any update on when they will be available in the UK?


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Andy, best idea is to ask Andrew Pullen from Aster UK. We will just have to keep waiting and see what transpires. Would like to assemble an Aster kit with piston valves though.

DougieL


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear All
Just finish assemble. We still feel to need a few changes into this final pilot. 
But as a machine,it has nothing any problem and tomorrow or within this week, we will do the final test on the layout to check drawing power and front wheels.
Sorry all photo were taken by my iPhone....


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear all

This is final test.
This engine is not factory built up model and all parts are for production.
100% assembled by me.
No engineers of our factory were touched during my assembly. 
So all parts are perfect, I think.
Fujii,


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Congratulation with your fine engine Fujii-san.
Looks good.
Best Regards 
David Clement


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fujii-San
The future of gauge 1 manufacturing has turned the corner and all seems to be successful for you and Bing!


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles said:


> Fujii-San
> The future of gauge 1 manufacturing has turned the corner and all seems to be successful for you and Bing!


As an owner of both the black and green 9Fs from Aster's original production, I can't get especially excited about this other than I guess it proves that the Accucraft/Aster combo can get stuff built.

The real breakthrough will be to see a new model designed from scratch or one of the older models re-engineered to more modern build standards. How about Coronation Scot - then I would be really excited!

Robert..


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Charles said:


> The future of gauge 1 manufacturing has turned the corner and all seems to be successful for you and Bing!


"One Swallow does not make a summer."

The proof of the pudding will be when kits and built up models have arrived and been built and run. Then we will see if quality control has improved above the normal Accucraft standards I have seen in the past.

It certainly does look nice though and is a loco that is on my desired list.

DougieL


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

zephyra said:


> The real breakthrough will be to see a new model designed from scratch or one of the older models re-engineered to more modern build standards. How about Coronation Scot - then I would be really excited!
> 
> Robert..


Robert, if you mean you would like to see a new version of the LMS/BR Coronation can you tell me why. 4 cylinders with full Walschaerts valvegear, axle and hand pumps and a very free steaming boiler. Mine steams like a witch and is a very good powerfull runner. I fail to see how it could be improved.

Now, one of the early models could be re-engineered. School or King Arthur but there again the ones I have run very well. Not exactly up to date and no water pumps but they do provide hours of FUN.

DougieL


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

dougiel said:


> Robert, if you mean you would like to see a new version of the LMS/BR Coronation can you tell me why. 4 cylinders with full Walschaerts valvegear, axle and hand pumps and a very free steaming boiler. Mine steams like a witch and is a very good powerfull runner. I fail to see how it could be improved.
> 
> Now, one of the early models could be re-engineered. School or King Arthur but there again the ones I have run very well. Not exactly up to date and no water pumps but they do provide hours of FUN.
> 
> DougieL


I have the LMS and BR versions of the Aster Duchess (yes I'm obsessive ) and I agree that they are outstanding pieces of engineering. What I want is the streamlined Coronation Scot (Duchess of Hamilton) that is on display at the NRM in York - quite the most beautiful steam locomotive ever built. It makes the A4 Mallard sat next to her at NRM look positively utilitarian. 










Kingscale do one in Gauge 3 - what I want is Gauge 1.

Agree that it would also be good to see King Arthur re-engineered with proper valve gear etc. 

Robert


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Robert, I'm not as obsessive as yourself. I only have the LMS version. I am afraid I also prefer the A4 to the streamlined Coronation.

I was surprised at how well the King Arthur operated in its standard form. I bought mine at auction and it was in a bit of a state. All I have done to it is a good service, better boiler insulation and the fitting of a Goodall valve.

Back to the 9F I have Evening Star and have been trying to purchase a black kit without success. I feel a need for a genuine freight engine so the bringing of these loco`s to market may be the fulfilment of that dream. After seeing the pictures and video I am looking forward to Aster UK`s assessment of the model with baited breath.

DougieL


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

dougiel said:


> Robert, I'm not as obsessive as yourself. I only have the LMS version. I am afraid I also prefer the A4 to the streamlined Coronation.
> 
> I was surprised at how well the King Arthur operated in its standard form. I bought mine at auction and it was in a bit of a state. All I have done to it is a good service, better boiler insulation and the fitting of a Goodall valve.
> 
> ...


Beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder! I think the Coronation Scot is the purest expression of British 1930s art deco - right down to the running lights. This video on youtube shows the whole story and is really worth viewing if you haven't seen it already. At about minute 7, you see the train over-taking an aircraft.







The nice thing about the Coronation Scot from Aster's perspective is that is essentially a Duchess with a modified firebox and streamlined casing so the 2005 Duchess model would be a great starting point. 

I have the black (and green) 9Fs already (I told you I'm obsessed) so I guess my breath isn't as baited as yours  Good luck - I hope it works out and the model is everything they promise and a good portent of things to come.

Robert


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anticipation of a new model is always exciting.
The (new) 9F is of course the old one with a single chimney.Whilst we all admire the expertise of the old Aster manufacturing expertise it had to rely on the UK design abilities from people who know about UK engines.
The same would apply in the US from folk who have 'a feel' about these things.

Lets hope the future can call on this 'help from within?'


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

dougiel said:


> According to an advert in the G1MRA Journal Evening Star was UK£3250 for the kit and UK£3750 for the built version. The black double chimney version was only available as a kit and was UK£3150.
> 
> In August 2013 I paid UK£4500 for an unsteamed Evening Star.
> 
> ...


Here's my double chimney version of the original 9F.
You can assume that the research and development was done in the UK and carried forward to the single chimney version.
It does ask the question about the location of future R&D though?


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

There is no truth in the rumours that we have been asked to find drawings of the Franco-Crosti boilered version......

Graham.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

How about a kit of parts to turn the model into one of the Tyne Dock loco's.

DougieL


----------



## andybriggs (Oct 27, 2017)

I seem to recall a big driver behind thhis ccollaboration was price but iif only 100 are being produced there are no economies of scale and rarity will keep prices high.The schools and spam can are the best value for money asters now as two or three thousand were prooduced.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

480 Spam Cans Andy according to Southern Steam Trains. And they were hard to sell in the end with discounts to shift them. There were a lot of School class loco's though. A very rugged model that performs very well.

I have to wonder why only 100 though. Have not noticed this figure quoted. Perhaps not many pre orders as the buyer is not sure about either price or quality. And it is coming on top of the original 300 plus run.

DougieL


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

It is sad but the general tendency for Aster models seems to be of less and less models edited. JVR used to tell me that the School was edited in 3000 examples then the PLM pacific bought about 600 examples and the numbers since seem to diminish as time goes. I am quite baffled in learning that there would have been 3000 examples of the West county class, but then England is a big market for gauge one and certainly Andrew Pullen does take good care of it.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear All

Please understand rehash collaboration models are the models for supplying spare parts again and item to learn precision machine from craft model.
Spare parts of 9F is getting decrease seriously.
After new 9F will be released, we will be able to add 10 units for spare.

Other models of live steam are the craft model as same way of making as G,O and HO gauge electric.
Our engine is required as same parts as motor car or watch which can be disassembled and turned up.
So the manufacturing method of each parts particularly sheet metal parts are completely difference from other gauge and brand models.
Now the Brand of Accucraft start to learn our way to get out of Toy train manufacturer.
Please understand why we need more than 1.5 years to release.
If we will do by myself, it will need less than 5 month.
After the collaboration brand have as same as Asterhobby alon, we will be able to move next stage.
And we have already stated to design new model which need PERFECT knowledge and skill of precision machine.
Please wait for a few years.

Fujii,


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Fujii-san, best wishes and good luck in your re-launching of Aster as a collaboration with Accucraft. We can be patient. We all have very high expectations (and hopes!) for Aster locomotives, and can appreciate the effort required to "get it right".

Keep us updated,

-Richard


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you Richard san!

So all staff of Asterhobby will go to the factory of Accucraft from 12/10 to 12/15 to final check and inspection the KIT.
We will be able to guarantee a quality.
But if you will need spare parts, please ask until 1st week of December. 

Fujii,


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Fujii-san, all of us here on this forum are wishing and hoping for the success of Aster Hobby!!

がんばってください


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

We certainly are! Best wishes,
Simon


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Fuji San
I am so pleased to see this joint project working, it will benefit all of us in so many ways,we will be in Wuhu doing our final assembly /acceptance of the C-38s soon.

Gordon.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

du-bousquetaire said:


> It is sad but the general tendency for Aster models seems to be of less and less models edited. JVR used to tell me that the School was edited in 3000 examples then the PLM pacific bought about 600 examples and the numbers since seem to diminish as time goes. I am quite baffled in learning that there would have been 3000 examples of the West county class, but then England is a big market for gauge one and certainly Andrew Pullen does take good care of it.


The Southern Steam Trains website gives numbers for these productions. 2550 for the School, 800 for the PLM Pacific, 300 for the King Arthur and 480 for the Spam Can. The 9F Evening Star is quoted at 315. As you say the market has contracted but again prices have risen.

Andrew Pullen has indeed looked after his customers. Without his help and the backing of Aster Hobbies several of my loco's would not be running.

I look forward to the output of this collaberation and hope we get a model in the finest tradition of those that have gone before.

DougieL


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Dougie, thank you for your kind remarks. All I can say is we do our best to meet our customers requirements.

You may find an announcement on my website interesting
www.asterhobbies.co.uk/

Meanwhile, parts for your 140c are in the mail
Andrew


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

This is the Christmas present for all!





Please check carefully then you might find something new??


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Customers in the UK may wish to check an excellent announcement on 

http://asterhobbies.co.uk/

Anyone located in the UK who wishes to record their interest in a possible purchase should get in touch in the usual way. There is no obligation either way and if you have already given an 'expression of interest' then you do not need to do so again.

I do not know what the distribution arrangements will be for customers outside the UK. I am sure details will follow shortly.

Happy Christmas!

AsterUK


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Will there only be the black livery? Any hope for the BR green livery?


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, black only.

Of the 251 members of the BR class 9F, only one was painted green with orange / black / orange lining. This was 92220 Evening Star. Aster made this model in 2007 and it was a great success. They also made an example in plain black with double chimney. The black loco was identical to the green loco with the exception of colour. 

The latest 2018 version has a single chimney and different tender and looks distinctly different, so Aster Hobby Co will keep their 2007 limited edition integrity.

Whatever Aster do in their new relationship with Accucraft is something I may have less input into. I hope they will respect earlier Limited Editions.

AsterUK


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Andrew,

I like that price if it is right. If it gets the thumbs up then I already have the cash in the bank. A genuine UK freight loco.

Hope you do get to put some input into the joint venture. Without yours and others there would not be such a good selection of models from the UK. Maybe there could be a joint redesign of the Accucraft "Black 5" with piston valves. Who knows !.

DougieL


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dougie,

If present Exchange Rates hold then a UK price with tax of less than GBPounds 4000 should be valid. Fingers crossed.

We wait here expectantly to see what Aster / Accucraft have made for us. The kit is sure to look and feel 'different' from regular Aster Hobby Co productions but 'different' is OK. Remember some parts are made in China and other parts in Japan. Until we get our hands on these sample kits, which I am assured have been randomly selected, we wont know.

The 'vibe' from Mr Bing (Accu) and Mr Fujii (Aster) says that it's going to be good! 

Seasonal Regards to all.

AsterUK


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dera All!

Just Arrived Please check new collaboration KIT!
Happy new year!
謹賀新年

Fujii,http://www.asterhobby.co.jp/pdf/50.pdf


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Aster Japan said:


> Dera All!
> 
> Just Arrived Please check new collaboration KIT!
> Happy new year!
> ...


This looks very promising Fujii-san

Congratulations to Aster and Accucraft

Best wishes for a good new year.

~Joe


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

*My new project, and curious question*

The kits were just delivered to Union City yesterday, and I got the call. Picked up serial #3 and rushed home to check out the blue boxes! YEA!

Now for a question on markings. When reviewing the boiler casing, I noticed a prominent decal on both sides of the casing above the row of holes forward of the cab. This decal states "Danger - Overhead Live Wires". I have looked at a number of videos of the 9F and could not see this visible in any of these. I am surprised that this would make it onto the G1 scale model, in such a stand-out fashion. 

I would assume that these warnings may have been installed as the tracks were getting electrified to prevent an engineman from an unpleasant surprise, but I could be wrong. Does anyone have an explanation for why this detail is as prominent on the kit?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I would assume that these warnings may have been installed as the tracks were getting electrified to prevent an engineman from an unpleasant surprise, but I could be wrong. Does anyone have an explanation for why this detail is as prominent on the kit?


The notices are standard for locos working under electrified wires in the UK, as you surmised - and not just as they were getting installed: forever after, i.e. until the locomotive was scrapped. In practice, there was very little overlap, as electrification was done after dieselisation, which was after steam power.

The 9Fs were the last breed built, so I have no problem believing they got the notices and worked 'under the wires'. There are a few freight lines that were overhead electric before the 9F came along, such as the Woodhead route over the Pennines.

No idea why they are so prominent, when they don't show up on other photos of the kit model!


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Have a look at this address and you will see that a lot of 9f's had these signs.

https://www.national-preservation.com/threads/br-standard-9f-2-10-0.909812/

Really looking forward to seeing how this kit builds and runs. Bit sad they have landed in the USA and not here in the UK yet.

DougieL


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Does anyone have an explanation for why this detail is as prominent on the kit?


As Dougiel says, a few had the signs, presumably because they worked on/under electrified lines. However, I did come up with another explanation .

I know there are 2 working locos in restoration - "Evening Star" at the NRM and 92203 "Black Prince". (I was astounded to discover there are actually 9 examples saved from scrapping, though several are too far gone to restore.)
Anyway, to run in restoration they have to travel on the mainline which is now electrified, and therefore would have the decal applied. Maybe Aster/Accucraft took their prototype info from a restored locomotive which has the decal.

Anyway, it's a good theory until Andrew gets back to work next week and debunks the whole thing!


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Anyway, to run in restoration they have to travel on the mainline which is now electrified, and therefore would have the decal applied. Maybe Aster/Accucraft took their prototype info from a restored locomotive which has the decal.
> 
> Anyway, it's a good theory until Andrew gets back to work next week and debunks the whole thing!


Pete, This was my baseline thinking, unless of course the Accucraft guys had a few decals laying around that needed to be applied to something.  

Overall the kit looks pretty good. Will be interested to put my 9F next to an earlier Aster and see the differences (other than the obvious double vs single stack).


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys

Two kits arrived here Friday and first impressions are favourable. As predicted there are differences compared to a regular Aster kit but I have found nothing so far that sets off alarm bells. Remember, the proof of the pudding is in the eating. 

One feature that has worried folks is the quality of fasteners and O rings. These appear to be standard Aster issue.

One kit is going for rapid build by highly experienced builder David Stick. He will write a full magazine review. The second kit is going for a slower build to check through everything in detail. 

All being well I would hope to have the first delivery of 9f's in January. UK customers should note that kits coming here will have no decals applied at the factory (including electrification flashes.) 

Happy New Year

AsterUK


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> As Dougiel says, a few had the signs, presumably because they worked on/under electrified lines. However, I did come up with another explanation .
> 
> I know there are 2 working locos in restoration - "Evening Star" at the NRM and 92203 "Black Prince". (I was astounded to discover there are actually 9 examples saved from scrapping, though several are too far gone to restore.)
> Anyway, to run in restoration they have to travel on the mainline which is now electrified, and therefore would have the decal applied. Maybe Aster/Accucraft took their prototype info from a restored locomotive which has the decal.
> ...


Pete, most of those pictures show the overhead warning signs including most of the single chimney variants. They are also fitted to the rear of the tenders. Therefore it is, I think, correct to assume they were fitted when built regardless of where the loco was based and whether it ran under overhead wires or not.

The preserved loco's would carry them as they were fitted when running for BR. Evening Star would have to be fitted as it did a stint on the mainline and it was compulsory for steam loco's to be so fitted when running on any part of network.

I think Aster Accuraft have got this right.

DougieL


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning Andrew,

Roll on 2018 !!!!.

Thank you and Happy New Year to Bing San, Fuji San, Andrew and all others involved with this project.

Now, must try and get the A4 and 140 C finished. I think I may have a busy year ahead.

DougieL


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

*Evening Star Blue Disc on Cab*

I have a poster of Evening Star purchased in UK. It shows a blue disc under the number.

This blue disc is also on the Aster model the Evening Star. However, it is not shown on the Accucraft 9F model.

I believe that the GWR used a disc colored system to designate axle load. 

I have two questions,

1. Did the Evening Star 9 F operate on the GWN but other 9F's did not?

2. I have the Aster RMN which has a yellow triangle on the cab. What does this designate?.

My BR 5 has neither a disc or triangle.

Gerald Pierce


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Gerald, the 9Fs allocated to Western Region had the GWR 'blue dot' route identification (axle weight) badge applied to the cabside like all western locomotives. It is nice to note that the only single chimney 9F to survive, No. 92134, is under restoration at the East Lancs. Railway and the boiler is nearly finished at Crewe.

The yellow triangle on the MNs denoted water softening equipment fitted. Actually this is a slight misnomer since the TIA (Traitement Integral Armand) chemical feed-water equipment actually caused the precipitation of the solids out of the water so they could be blown down. We use a similar dosing technique on Tornado today, a lovely mixture of tannin is added to prevent scale forming and this is then blown down or flushed out of the mudhole doors.

Graham.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a comment that the locos were in service for many years and run in restoration, so the decals, paint, and even the numbers can vary. (Yes, the preservation guys change engine numbers occasionally!)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete;

Those kinds of modifications happen on both sides of the pond. I can remember when a Reading T-1 4-8-4 became a D&H 4-8-4, complete with smoke lifters beside the smokebox. The occasion was the centennial of the D&H. Then there were the T-1 repaints for the American Freedom Train and the Chessie steam specials. Since I am a Reading fan, I am more aware of those modifications, but I suppose it has happened to other preserved locomotives in North America.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

...if we are talking about variants, apart from double/single chimney 9Fs there is always the *attractive* Franco Crosti boilered version left to do.....








Graham.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Just so everyone knows why 92059 was chosen for the factory built model (and kits not coming to the UK).

In all Aster models its good to choose a preserved locomotive or something famous if possible. In the case of the new BR 9F the choice was more difficult since there is only one preserved 9F with a high sided tender - 92240 on the Bluebell Railway but has a double chimney.

We chose 92059 because there are good photos available in the standard reference books and on the net. 92059 kept the early style tender crest until quite late and shows the electrification flashes in photos. 92059 worked over the Somerset and Dorset route on one or more occasions and although not allocated to the S&D, photos show it in charge of express passenger trains.

The designer at Aster Hobby Co who designed the BR 9F for me in 2007 wanted to do the Franco-Crosti version as a follow up. I declined. 

Its interesting to look back on that time since the use of Piston Valves on a 1/32nd scale model was a first for Aster. I was concerned that I would be forever replacing worn out valves and valve rings. I haven't had to do this, in fact in 10 years we have changed no more than 6 sets and probably 5 of these was for over zealous owners. A great design from Aster's best designer.

AsterUK


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Pete Thornton said:


> As Dougiel says, a few had the signs, presumably because they worked on/under electrified lines. However, I did come up with another explanation .
> I know there are 2 working locos in restoration - "Evening Star" at the NRM and 92203 "Black Prince". (I was astounded to discover there are actually 9 examples saved from scrapping, though several are too far gone to restore.)
> Anyway, to run in restoration they have to travel on the mainline which is now electrified, and therefore would have the decal applied.


All UK locomotives, carriages and wagons started to receive the Overhead Live Wire signs from the early 1960s onwards. They were standard issue and it did not make much difference whether the vehicles concerned ran over electrified lines or not. Having said that, some areas saw it as a higher priority to fit them than others so there was some variation in their coverage. It has to be remembered that at this time steam was on its way out and most locos were absolutely filthy, so just because the OHLW signs cannot be seen does not mean they are not there.

There are nine 9Fs in preservation, current status is something like this:
92134 : The only single chimney one left, under restoration at East Lancashire Railway.
92203 : In service at North Norfolk Railway.
92207 : Under long-term restoration.
92212 : In service at Mid Hants Railway
92214 : In service at Great Central Railway
92219 : Under long-term restoration.
92220 Evening Star : On static exhibition at York, hasn't run since mid-1980s.
92240 : Under overhaul at Bluebell Railway, last ran in 2002.
92245 : Components stored, unlikely to run again.

9Fs are specifically banned from travelling on the UK national network as they have unflanged wheels on the centre axle. Many switches now have raised check rails and there is a risk of the unflanged wheel hitting these, causing damage to loco and track.

Most 9Fs had a very short life, with most not lasting 10 years in traffic.

Evening Star is like Kim Kardashian : It is famous for being famous. Although it was the last one to be built (March 1960) it had a very short life (March 1965) as it was to be preserved as part of the national collection. It is not a typical 9F by any stretch of the imagination, and its popularity amongst model builders just because it looks pretty is a puzzle to me. British Railways had been introducing diesel traction for several years before 92220 was built.

The other 250 real 9Fs were black, or black and filthy.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

There has been much interest in the new BR 9F locomotive; the first partnership project between Aster and Accucraft.

Two kits have been constructed here in the UK. The first to finish has been steam tested and the builder is very pleased by the appearance and performance. The second kit will be finished this weekend and again the builder has been very complimentary.

Aster Hobbies (UK) will publish a ‘Crib Sheet’ to assist builders in a couple of areas that may require further explanation. .Accucraft will remake one part that has been found to be unreliable. However, there are no serious problems to be encountered and both builders have commented very favourable about component quality which in many cases exceeds the high standards of regular Aster productions.

Aster Hobbies (UK) will be offering kits for UK sale from early February

AsterUK


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

> I think you have missed the point


The point is that you're calling out AsterUK as a hypocrite. IMO, that does nothing to further the hobby.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Frank T said:


> I seem to recall that the correspondent above highly criticised the quality of Accucrafts locomotives when they produced for another supplier., He thinks thats OK as he was bashing a competitor.
> .
> It now seems that the quality, I quote Aster UK, ( exceeds the high standards of regular Aster productions )
> .
> ...


If my recollection serves me correctly, it was more than just a criticism of product quality - it was more a case of the pricipals of both Aster UK and the Gauge 1 Model Company - who were marketing the Accucraft 'Rebuilt Merchant Navy' at the time - both thinking (wrongly) that they had exclusive rights to produce the model.

The whole thing devolved into a highly public personal spat on their respective websites that showed neither of the combatants in a very favorable light at all.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've noticed that an Andrew Pullen of Warminster in the UK is listed as an active director of 'Bowande Live Steam Limited' ..... 

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10747369/officers

I wonder if it's the same Andrew Pullen who runs Aster UK - also with a Warminster address.

I understand Bowande was set up by ex Accucraft employees and are presumably in competion with them. However their UK website appears to be offline at the moment.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

I hope we can get this thread back to focusing *only* on the new Aster/Accucraft 9F sometime soon.

I'd be pleased if a moderator came in and cleaned out the extraneous seven posts, two of which, including this one, are mine.

Andrew should speak for himself.

That said, what's wrong with his representing two brands in the UK if the principals involved are OK with it? Where's the harm?

Once upon a time here in the States, it was impossible for the owner of a Ford dealership to also own a General Motors dealership across the street - or anywhere for that matter. Things have changed . . . and for the better. Now, someone with sufficient resources can become a Chrysler, Toyota, Chevy and Ford dealer.

What's the problem with this? I don't see any issue, personally.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

StackTalk said:


> I hope we can get this thread back to focusing *only* on the new Aster/Accucraft 9F sometime soon.
> 
> I'd be pleased if a moderator came in and cleaned out the extraneous seven posts, two of which, including this one, are mine.
> 
> ...


Agreed - the priority is getting new live steam models into the market not opening up old wounds. Andrew Pullen has delivered immense value to the live steam community and long may it continue......

After the 9F, the next logical model would be the streamlined Coronation Scot based on the Aster Duchess (please!).

Robert


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

StackTalk said:


> ...... what's wrong with his representing two brands in the UK if the principals involved are OK with it? Where's the harm? .....
> 
> ...... What's the problem with this? I don't see any issue, personally.


I never meant to imply that there *was* a problem with it - I was just curious if it was the same guy running both the Aster and the Bowande sites since neither site made any reference to the other.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

StackTalk said:


> John,
> 
> I hadn't meant to direct my comments toward you.
> 
> ...


Ah, OK - Thanks for the clarification ....


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

I removed a couple of my posts. 

I guess Frank T. still wants to poke someone's eye out.


----------



## bahbka (Dec 11, 2017)

Perhaps there are additional photos, videos or information about kit/model? I have already paid, but I will receive it only in May (it is my personal shipping problems to Russia). I am experiencing information hunger 
Thanks.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

bahbka said:


> Perhaps there are additional photos, videos or information about kit/model? I have already paid, but I will receive it only in May (it is my personal shipping problems to Russia). I am experiencing information hunger
> Thanks.


There is a Facebook Gauge 1 group where Dave Stick just posted some photos of a completed model.

The group is called "*Gauge One Model Railways*" and the group administrator is Matt Scrutton. Currently there are 742 members. I am reasonably sure Matt will add you to the group upon request.

I have not yet been active with the group, but as you may expect with any Facebook group, there are a lot of members photos put up there over time.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## bahbka (Dec 11, 2017)

StackTalk said:


> There is a Facebook Gauge 1 group where Dave Stick just posted some photos of a completed model.
> 
> The group is called "*Gauge One Model Railways*" and the group administrator is Matt Scrutton. Currently there are 742 members. I am reasonably sure Matt will add you to the group upon request.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! Just sent join request. Indeed locomotive looks beautiful!


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Aster Japan said:


> Thank you Richard san!
> 
> So all staff of Asterhobby will go to the factory of Accucraft from 12/10 to 12/15 to final check and inspection the KIT.
> We will be able to guarantee a quality.
> ...


Can I ask if anyone from Aster Hobbies Japan has tried to build a production kit ?.

DougieL


----------

